# Introducing Daisy our brand new Cockapoo



## polly1harg (Jun 6, 2013)

Hello everyone,

This is all very new for me... both posting on here and getting a brand new puppy! We went to see 3 litters yesterday and we have place a deposit on a beautiful girl who we have named Daisy. She is just perfect and we cannot wait to get her home! We are now in plan plan plan mode ready for her first night at our home. We are a little apprehensive about the first night... any advise would be much appreciated on how to make her settle in as quickly as possible. 

And here she is our beautiful Daisy...


----------



## Suze (Jun 13, 2013)

She looks good enough to eat  ..gorgeous, you must be so excited ! X


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Oh she is beautiful! Congrats. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

she is absolutely precious!


----------



## polly1harg (Jun 6, 2013)

*Daisy!*

Thanks everyone for your kind replies... she is the most beautiful thing in the world and we just cannot wait to get her home!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahhhh she looks lovely.... How long have you got to wait ? X


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

What an absolute cutie! Enjoy her! Bet you can't wait! I felt sick with excitement when we picked Seymour up 2 weeks ago. Couldn't eat! Welcome beautiful Daisy! 




polly1harg said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> This is all very new for me... both posting on here and getting a brand new puppy! We went to see 3 litters yesterday and we have place a deposit on a beautiful girl who we have named Daisy. She is just perfect and we cannot wait to get her home! We are now in plan plan plan mode ready for her first night at our home. We are a little apprehensive about the first night... any advise would be much appreciated on how to make her settle in as quickly as possible.
> 
> And here she is our beautiful Daisy...


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

She is so sweet.....first night and for ever thereafter......have her sleep in your bedroom, preferably on the bed with you. I promise you will all sleep well and she will grow into a wonderful secure little dog!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

She looks very cute with her little white tuft!
I'm sure she"ll soon be the boss of your house! X


----------



## Twinkle Toes (Apr 27, 2013)

She is just gorgeous!! Congratulations!

Are you planning to crate her?


----------



## polly1harg (Jun 6, 2013)

*Only 3 weeks to wait!*



wilfiboy said:


> Ahhhh she looks lovely.... How long have you got to wait ? X


Yep 17 days and counting... its going to go sooo slow!! we have been today to buy her a collar. We are visiting weekly so we get to no her and she gets to know us. We are super excited!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Sorry I re read the title of your thread and realised that you'd said how long. So it'll only be 16 tomorrow . That's great that you can visit every week sooo exciting. Look forward to hearing how your next visit goes xx


----------



## polly1harg (Jun 6, 2013)

*Crating*



Twinkle Toes said:


> She is just gorgeous!! Congratulations!
> 
> Are you planning to crate her?


]

Hello,

Yes we are planning to crate her. We will not be picking her up until she is 10 weeks as me and my partner both work in education and finish for the holidays on 5th July so it made sense to pick her up then. We can not wait for 8 whole week at home with her! 

She has already been crate trained which is a bonus and our breeder is planning on giving us her crate to take home which is excellent. 

So hopefully all being well she should be able to settle in there at night with no problems.


----------



## polly1harg (Jun 6, 2013)

*Plan for the evening*

We are picking Daisy up at 5pm and won't get home until 7pm (ish) obviously we want to get settled in and have a lovely night sleep (we wish) can anyone suggest what we should do with her on that first evening... I don't want to overwhelm her, however we want to tire her out so she stands a chance of sleeping...


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh Hello Miss Daisy and Polly .. enjoy the forum and the countdown to owning a cockapoo. You will get loads of tips and advice on here, most of all just love her


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 13, 2013)

Can I ask where you got her from Polly please? I'm currently looking for a breeder that's not too far away from where we live.

Thanks, Sarah x

Ps. She's gorgeous btw x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Daisy looks beautiful. The days will wizz past!
The first evening will sort itself out. 
By the time she has explored the garden had aply, had her tea, been out in the garden, had a cuddle, been out in the garden - she'll be ready for her crate - or maybe just one more cuddle and another trip out to the garden.


----------



## polly1harg (Jun 6, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Can I ask where you got her from Polly please? I'm currently looking for a breeder that's not too far away from where we live.
> 
> Thanks, Sarah x
> 
> Ps. She's gorgeous btw x


Hello sarah,

Glad to... 

We decided on small home breeders as we liked that she lived with other dogs, people and children. The atmosphere in the house was lovely... we did not want to leave. Her name is Anne and she owns the mother and grandmother both beautiful cocker spaniels. She was extremely knowledgable and helpful. She only has one boy left (was only a tiny litter of 2) here is the link. She is located in Bradford. 

http://www.pets4homes.co.uk/classif...-cockapoo-pup-for-sale-must-see-bradford.html

Our second choice was a place called Rosedale doodles. They were recommended to us by a friend who has a wonderful Cockapoo. They have a website which is really helpful. They only reason we did not go for them was there was not a litter ready for when we would have liked. 

Finally we also planned to look at these puppies. Holly who owns them seems lovely however we never made it to see these puppies as we fell in love with Daisy instantly!
http://www.pets4homes.co.uk/classifieds/331040-fantastic-litter-of-f1-cockapoo-puppies-otley.html

Hope this helps... its all a bit of a mind field really but stick with it eventually you will find the perfect place. Its true what they say you just have that feeling!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi, Daisy is very pretty. I would recommend crate training. If you search on this forum you will find lots of of posts about it. Ask the breeder for a blanket or something that smells of Mum and put that in the crate with her along with something to snuggle up to (she's used to having her litter mates very close by). I also used talk radio on very low when Obi came home so he didn't feel alone. He whimpered a bit for the first night but soon settled, same again on night two but not for as long and then silence from night 3. I have to drag him out of bed in the mornings, unlike my other one Roo. Now she's a different story


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 13, 2013)

That's brilliant Polly thank you! 
We're not planning to get our pup until end Dec beginning of Jan, so will have to see what's available around that time I suppose. 
I know it's not ideal with the cold weather etc at that time, but I'm a beauty therapist (have a home salon) and my quietest time is Jan, Feb and March....so needs to be around then so I've got loads of time to spend with the furbaby...
Am trying to be as organised as possible, bet you are so excited xxx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

What a sweet puppy I bet you can't wait to have her with you


----------



## polly1harg (Jun 6, 2013)

Only 2 full days left until the mayhem commences... cannot wait.


----------



## roz (Oct 5, 2012)

such a beautiful pup. I know it is a bit warmer now but I took advice from someone on this site and got a doggy toy cuddly wheat bag (think I got from amazon) to warm up in microwave (only for 1 min or so though as they do get quite warm) so was a comforter to snuggle up with at night as she was used to cuddly up with the other warm puppies. We did have some crying for first night but you just have to keep strong and let them and second night we had no crying apart from early wake up calls to go for wee wees. Get plenty of puppy pads too as there will be lots of accidents...home bargains do just same quality as Pets at home and third of the price. And safe puppy toys to chew on, I think most cockapoos are chewers Enjoy x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Beautiful girl! She looks cute and chunky! Just lovely xx


----------



## Weaktea (Feb 19, 2013)

I used a crate for Bruno & instead of a cushion I used the cats old igloo bed. He took to it straight away as he was cuddled up in there really snug & safe with his "mummy smelling" toy. I think he felt very secure enclosed in his little bed. The cat has regained it now though-cant believe Bruno was ever small enough to fit through the hole - he used to hop in & turn round a few times to get comfy - now I doubt he could get his head in - they grow so fast


----------

